# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR] Impression recto verso des tiquettes

## yoyothebest

Bonjour,

Jai une application qui gnre des cartes daccs, jutilise crystal report pour imprimer ces cartes. Les cartes contiennent de linformation en recto et en verso. Jai conu un report pour le Verso ainsi que pour le Recto. Mon problme est le suivant
1 - Je veux rcuprer lvnement  imprimer  du report, pour que lorsque limpression du recto finisse, jenchanerai avec un msgbox lui invitant de retourner la disposition des feuilles pour une impression du Verso  et qui est en ralit limpression du report du Verso .

2 - Autre point Lors de limpression des tiquettes lordre que jutilise est du haut vers le bas  partir du gauche comme le schma suivant  

       ***  ***
       ***
       ***
       *** 
     Pour imprimer le verso je dois avoir linverse c'est--dire du haut vers le bas mais  partir de la droite comme le schma suivant celon l'imprimante que j'utilise

       ***  *** 
              ***
              ***
              ***
      Supposant que *** correspond  une tiquette

Alors comment faire ou bien y a-t-il un autre moyen pour mon cas 
merci
[/img]

----------


## L.nico

j'ai aussi t amen  faire du recto verso .... mais j'avais une imprimante qui faisait du recto verso  ::?:   ... c'etait donc hyper simple.
Ta solution me parait difficile voire impossible  mettre en oeuvre (pour le verso)
Et pour ta msgbox je ne vois pas o est le problme !!
En quel langage est crit ton lanceur ??

----------


## yoyothebest

en fait je developpe sous VB, mais je ne sais pas si vous avez compris mon problme. j'appelle le report des etiquttes de VB et quant je visualise les etiquettes c'est a dire le rapport en question , il y a en haut le boutons imprimer, enfait je veux utiliser l'evenement de ce bouton la pour enchainer avec l'impression mon msgbox et ensuite l'impression du verso.

----------


## L.nico

Si tu utilises le viewer de crystal sur une feuille VB, tu dois pouvoir utiliser
certains evnements du viewer mais je ne sais pas lesquels (Je n'en ai jamais eu besoin)
Par contre si tu passes par l'OCX crystal directement, tu n'as aucun moyen
 ma connaissance de capturer l'evnement que tu veux...

----------


## sur_uix

Effectivement il est possible d'utiliser les vnements Print du viewer. Mais je te conseille autre chose. Si tu veux tre sur de pouvoir controler l'impression, tu as meilleur temps de cacher le bouton du viewer (a aussi on peut le faire) et de traiter le tiens, comme a tu es sur de ce que tu fais. En tout cas moi c'est ce que j'ai fais, les seuls boutons du viewer que j'ai laiss c'est la barre de navigation, le zoom et l'arborcence, tout le reste je l'ai refais.

Vas voir par l -> http://support.businessobjects.com/communityCS/TechnicalPapers/rdc9_browser.exe.asp

tu aurras de la doc sur tous les vnements du viewer, et mme plus.
Bonne chance   ::wink::

----------

